# coulrophobia (the fear of clowns)



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

YAY! 

Okay now everyone post the creepiest clown pic they can find!!


----------



## moondragon01 (Apr 30, 2014)

here you are


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

This has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Creepy creepy!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

horrorman said:


> This has always been one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 197655


LOL, Horrorman, you beat me to the punch. That's my favorite creepy clown photo.

Here are some honorable mentions:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And a couple more:


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Group shot....


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Pumpkinhead. I am a fan of the clown behind the clothes line also. Here is a promo video that Spookywoods did for their haunt two years ago. I love evil clowns!!!


----------



## moondragon01 (Apr 30, 2014)

go to sleep


----------



## moondragon01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pennywise!!!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I always thought that the fear of clowns thing was all made up, but a friend of mine started dating a girl that suffers from that bad. Anything having to do with clowns of balloons of all things gives her major panic attacks. I'm talking shakes, tears, hyperventilating... stuff I normally suffer when I hear my mother-in-law is coming over but never due to clowns.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Never quite got the fear of clowns....the new Ronald McDonald is pretty scary though


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

These are great!! 

They don't really scare me but they do creep me out...............


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I still love this commercial where the U.S. Postal Service jumped on the scary clown bandwagon. I laugh every time I see it.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKGKB5bc9DU*

Then there are always my "TWINS" or my "Clown Car":

















Eric


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I did a clown theme one year with that word as the name of my haunt. 
coulrophobia, it might be penny wise to do a little home work to know what you're dealing with.
it was a big hit. I did have one young haunter who dropped out that year. he said he couldn't deal with clowns.
wolfbeard, I remember seeing that commercial. I liked it. and that clown would have to go back.
here is my version of a scary clown



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw7Wh1rRHZA


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is pic of a costume I wore a few years back, now it's a lifesize prop


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> I did a clown theme one year with that word as the name of my haunt.
> coulrophobia, it might be penny wise to do a little home work to know what you're dealing with.
> it was a big hit. I did have one young haunter who dropped out that year. he said he couldn't deal with clowns.
> wolfbeard, I remember seeing that commercial. I liked it. and that clown would have to go back.
> ...



Ok, your video of the jester creeped me out. NIce job!

Eric


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, I love children...but I can never eat a whole one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, that is a cool clown. I like that it's a prop. 
pumpkin eater, that brought an oh my god, and a chuckle out of me. you's one bad clown.
wolfbeard, I like your clowns...a lot. I saw a curb side blow mold car I grabbed. I'm going to paint it up and put a clown in it.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R4Xf2Nvo9TA&list=UUO5xdGHaSpXmsGJTWhc-4CQ
this is my latest clown prop


----------



## moondragon01 (Apr 30, 2014)

..........


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bert, that is an awesome clown. so much fun.
moondragon, not in my dreams. no, nada, not even.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

I think this one i saw on Pinterest is the creepiest for me, but there are a few others below as well. 









The original Pennywise on the right i would say !!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

moondragon01 said:


> go to sleep


I don't have kids but if i did, they would probably hate me !!! This is right up my street lol. 

When i was young my dad put a pretty mean old mask on and popped up at a window when i was closing the curtains, i wil never forget the fright i got, that's prob where i get my love of spooking and scaring the crap out of people from.


----------



## CARLOSCHAPA (Jul 11, 2014)

haha, my kids love every aspect of Halloween….my 2 yr old was clapping and waving hands at every prop at the Spirit store this week trying to get them to go off…..also have an 8 year old that hates when i take down halloween to do mom's christmas stuff……when i have props all over the house it doesn't phase them one bit, they love it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the one that gets me is the basement one. now that's scary. I think the 3 clowns one is nice. 
tinto, my grandson and his friends use to play ghost in the graveyard at night when they would be at my house. whoever was the ghost got to wear the mask, whatever mask was close at hand. and if stray kids happened by, they were subject to being chased and scared by the monster in the mask.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I have several clown props, my favorite (and most expensive) is Chuckles. 




In the corner of my garage I have Chuckles, Honky the clown, Stabbo and another clown made by Mario Chiodo. Most of them are motion activated and between the laughing and circus music that begins blaring when someone walks near, it is unsettling. I have scary props, gory props, funny props, but the ones that get the most intense reactions are the clowns. I have kids that will come into the garage, hesitantly, but they'll venture in for the lure of candy. The adult parents however will not walk up past the sidewalk. I've had more than one adult tell me that they see my clowns and there is no way they're coming up my driveway. The adults, they can handle the other props in my garage, slashers and such; Leatherface, Michael Myers, Jason, Freddy Krueger, Pinhead, Dracula, Frankenstein, even Regan from the Exorcist, but it's the laughing clowns that keep them out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mraymer, isn't it funny clowns can be scarier than the slashers.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> the one that gets me is the basement one. now that's scary. I think the 3 clowns one is nice.
> tinto, my grandson and his friends use to play ghost in the graveyard at night when they would be at my house. whoever was the ghost got to wear the mask, whatever mask was close at hand. and if stray kids happened by, they were subject to being chased and scared by the monster in the mask.


lol thats great, i would do that now if i could. But i would probably get arrested. The village i used to live in was tiny as in around 25-30 houses and had a beautiful little church and church yard, i always fancied going down at halloween and scaring the kids who actually got dressed up and went out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow tinto, that is small. I live in a town of 500. and I thought that was small.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> lol thats great, i would do that now if i could. But i would probably get arrested. The village i used to live in was tiny as in around 25-30 houses and had a beautiful little church and church yard, i always fancied going down at halloween and scaring the kids who actually got dressed up and went out.
> 
> View attachment 212645


this is beautiful, tinto!


----------



## moondragon01 (Apr 30, 2014)

-----






-----


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moondragon, that is a cool looking clown. although if I ran into that guy, I would run


----------

